# Shiplap Shrinkage, Expansion, Contraction



## FinallyGreen (May 20, 2011)

We are finishing our Monitor Barn addition and oil-stained shiplap will be installed on the interior walls of the heated garage and living space. The contractor is advising us to expect some additional shrinkage even though the boards have been drying for a year outside under cover. The shrinkage would be in addition to the normal expansion / contraction due to seasonal changes here in Vermont.

How much will the shiplap shrink?

Size of gaps? 

Any other issues? 

Should the shiplap boards be treated with anything to minimize shrinkage?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

FinallyGreen said:


> We are finishing our Monitor Barn addition and oil-stained shiplap will be installed on the interior walls of the heated garage and living space. The contractor is advising us to expect some additional shrinkage even though the boards have been drying for a year outside under cover. The shrinkage would be in addition to the normal expansion / contraction due to seasonal changes here in Vermont.
> 
> How much will the shiplap shrink?
> 
> ...


The shrinkage and expansion and contraction would depend on the change in moisture content. The species, width, and thickness all play a part in the process. If it's lapped, gaps may be unnoticeable. If the stock was sealed on the faces and edges and ends, that would minimize but not eliminate the movement.












 







.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I never usually have problems with shrinkage..


----------

